# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Повторение Джапы мысленно и со звуковым сопровождением?

## Alekcei

Возникли вопросы по поводу повторения Джапы. 

1) В сети можно скачать записи повторения Джапы возвышенными личностями такими как Шрила Прабхупада. Стоит ли повторять ее за ними? Стоит ли включать медитативную музыку на время повторения Джапы?

2) Если повторять Джапу про себя (мысленно) - в чем будет отличие от повторения вслух?

----------


## Эдвард

1. У разных людей разный опыт и склонности. Аударья Дхама Прабху очень рекомендовал повторять мантру с Шрилой Прабхупадой. Я стараюсь делать так, мне помогает сосредоточиться. Стоит подобрать те условия, при которых концентрация на Святом Имени будет максимальной  :smilies: 


2. Я слышал такое объяснение. Джапа вслух очищает и ум и разум. Т.к. разум очищается звуком. Мантра про себя действует в основном на ум. Поэтому рекомендуется минимуму 16 кругов повторить вслух. Потом можно и про себя повторять сколько душе будет угодно  :smilies:

----------


## Кирилл дас

Что-то здесь, мне кажется, не так все просто: Произносил отчетливо - получил сомнительные плоды, размазал пару слогов - в 100 раз большее благо обрел. Манаса джапа, как можно заметить, - не просто повторение, а размышление над смыслом слогов, что значительно сложнее.

Лучше повторять вслух, как учил Шрила Прабхупада - наш ачарья. Эффективность уже проверена временем, и люди явно получают не только материальные плоды, как здесь написано.
А по поводу мысленного повторения Сатсварупа Дас Госвами писал:"Прабхупада делал акцент на повторении вслух. В наш век думать о Кришне - что равносильно повторению в уме - очень трудно. В уме полно всякого шума, который легко может заглушить беззвучную мантру. Мы с легкостью можем оставить Кришну в сторону и пассивно следовать за отвлеченными мыслями. Еще проще вообще выключить двигатель повторения. Звуковая же вибрация мантры пробивается сквозь всевозможные мысли и будит нас. ("Беседы о джапе")"

16 кругов вслух - основа духовной практики.

----------


## Alekcei

Благодарю.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Что-то здесь, мне кажется, не так все просто: Произносил отчетливо - получил сомнительные плоды, размазал пару слогов - в 100 раз большее благо обрел. Манаса джапа, как можно заметить, - не просто повторение, а размышление над смыслом слогов, что значительно сложнее.


Однажды слушал внимательно джапу Шрилы Прабхупады  она идет и потом на какое то время прерывается (не слышно) и потом
начинается уже пропустив  несколько слов и что интересно на то время когда она прерывается (ее не слышно)  как раз эти
несколько слов можно повторить, если повторять непрерывно.

Вывод таков она повторяется в уме непрерывно, а внешне ее слышно в основном только на выдохе.

Еще вот такое к размышлению: за два часа человек повторяет джапу,  он может *повторять вслух только на выдохе*
а на вдохе он молчит, а что делает в это время ум? Приходится вдыхать  быстро. А если захотел медленно вдохнуть?
Получается за 2 часа (грубо если прикинуть)   1,5 часа повторяется вслух (на выдохе),  а полчаса общая сумма времени  вдохов (ум непонятно на чем сосредоточен)

Если с этой  точки зрения посмотреть, то утверждение блага в 100 раз больше от манаса джапы вполне логично.

Но опять же  раз ачарьи сказали четко, ясно вслух повторять всю мантру, то лучше так и делать.
А эти моменты пока спекуляция, размышления,  хотя уже в шастрах нашли подтверждение их правильности.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

Чайтанйа Бхагавата, Ади-кханда, 16.283:

джапато хари-намани
стхане шата-гунадхиках
атманам ча пунатй уччаир
джапан сротрн пунати ча

"Тот, кто громко повторяет святое имя Господа в сто раз более велик, чем тот кто повторяет тихо, потому что те, кто повторяют тихо очищают только самих себя, тогда как те, кто повторяют громко очищают самих себя, а также тех кто слышит их."

Комментарий Шрилы Бхактисиддханты:
[Этот стих был произнесен Прахладой Махараджем в Нарадийа Пуране]

Это история брахмана и Харидаса Тхакура, когда он громко повторял святое имя и брахман сказал ему, как некоторые тут говорят, цитируя шастры, что святое имя надо повторять тихо. Так вот Харидас Тхакур напрочь разбил этого брахмана шлоками из шастр и своими доводами.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.



----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Самое главное следовать этому и громко повторять и в метро  и в электричке и в очереди  магазин и в армии когда стоишь дневальным и в аудиториях институтов и унивирситетов и на работе в присутствии коллег  и в 2 часа ночи когда все домочадцы спят  и т.д.  Джапа должна звучать 24 часа в сутки или как можно больше если 24 часа не получается.

Тогда можно Санатане Госвами написавшему Хари-Бхакти-Виласу  сказать:   я  могу большее.  Ну а если этому не следовать, то смысла нет писать.  Хотя бы шлоки о громком воспевании должны вдохновить нас на более частые харинамы на улице во всех городах.


"На протяжении последующих пяти лет Аиндра прабху ежедневно проводил на улицах Нью-Йорка 12-часовую харинама-санкиртану. Независимо от того, была у него поддержка в лице других преданных или нет, он каждый день выгонял лично им оборудованный под алтарь фургон к городским площадям и часами напролет воспевал маха-мантру, отвлекаясь только в тех случаях, когда кто-то интересовался книгами, разложенными на лотке"

Святые ИСККОН  Аиндра Прабху            

http://www.jayananda.ru/content/view/112/15/

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Вывод таков она повторяется в уме непрерывно, а внешне ее слышно в основном только на выдохе.
> 
> Еще вот такое к размышлению: за два часа человек повторяет джапу,  он может *повторять вслух только на выдохе*
> а на вдохе он молчит,


Джапа читается и на выдохе и на вдохе, на вдохе она становится еле слышной, но не прерывается и не переходит на манасика-джапу. Ачарьи учат нас, чтобы джапа была непрерывна как поток Ганги. Такое повторение в высшей степени способствует концентрации внимания и со временем позволяет увеличить скорость, что необходимо, если вы намерены повторять больше кругов.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Когда я в очереди в магазине повторяю Харе Кришна мантру в уме , я чувствую, что действительно ее повторяю и не думаю о жаренных пирожках, хотя благо от этого окружающие не получают. А когда дома повторяю громко вслух на благо всех, то за это это время успеваю продумать как я сегодня проведу день и детально продумать полный проект нового дома. Шутю конечно, но примерно так.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> 2. Я слышал такое объяснение. Джапа вслух очищает и ум и разум. Т.к. разум очищается звуком. Мантра про себя действует в основном на ум.


Заинтересовало происхождение данной информации, кто говорил и откуда это взято?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Когда я в очереди в магазине повторяю Харе Кришна мантру в уме , я чувствую, что действительно ее повторяю и не думаю о жаренных пирожках, хотя благо от этого окружающие не получают. А когда дома повторяю громко вслух на благо всех, то за это это время успеваю продумать как я сегодня проведу день и детально продумать полный проект нового дома. Шутю конечно, но примерно так.


Солидарен с Вами. Читаю немалую часть своей ежедневной "дозы" в уме или едва-едва шепотом, как на людях так и дома. Когда удается заставить ум повторять Святое Имя и остановить поток его деятельности, испытываю глубочайшее удовлетворение.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Джапа читается и на выдохе и на вдохе, на вдохе она становится еле слышной, но не прерывается и не переходит на манасика-джапу. Ачарьи учат нас, чтобы джапа была непрерывна как поток Ганги.


Человек не может артикулировать на вдохе. Так устроен речевой аппарат. Звуки речи (в том числе шепотом) человек может производить только на выдохе. В этом очень легко убедиться, попробовав специально произнести на вдохе хоть что-то. 

Так что на вдохе джапа идет только мысленно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

При правильном чтении включена разновидность  "йоговского дыхания".  Это растянутый выдох понемногу (это легко, так как большая сила звука при джапе не нужна, и можно воздух из легких экономить), это позволяет надолго растянуть артикуляцию, при этом легкие освобождаются от воздуха практически полностью. И потом очень быстрый вдох за счет брюшины. На момент вдоха артикуляция однозначно останавливается у тех, кто произносит мантру только вслух. Но поскольку вдох происходит очень быстро, волнообразно с выдохом, может показаться, что и на вдохе тоже идет звук. Но это не так. 

Этот же прием используют профессиональные певцы и лекторы. Ценится безостановочное, "полетное" пение, с незаметным вдохом, и они этому специально обучаются.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Джапа читается и на выдохе и на вдохе, на вдохе она становится еле слышной, но не прерывается и не переходит на манасика-джапу. Ачарьи учат нас, чтобы джапа была непрерывна как поток Ганги. Такое повторение в высшей степени способствует концентрации внимания и со временем позволяет увеличить скорость, что необходимо, если вы намерены повторять больше кругов.


Очень интересно. Расскажите об это подробнее, пожалуйста.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Человек не может артикулировать на вдохе.


Почему не может? Запросто можно. У меня, во всяком случае, получается.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Значит, вы просто не можете отличить вдох от выдоха ) 

Голос - инструмент речи (в том числе голос шепотом) возникает только на выдохе, благодаря гласным звукам. 
При прохождении воздуха через разные преграды, создаются согласные. Благодаря силе выдоха из легких регулируется громкость голоса. 

Вдох предназначен только для вдоха воздуха и не для чего другого ) Голосовые связки на момент вдоха просто не работают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда ачарьи говорят о непрерывном повторении, имеется в виду, что д.б. правильное дыхание, которое позволяет повторять так гармонично. 

А какой звук вам удалось произнести на вдохе, Лакшмана Прана ????  :smilies: ))))))) только не обижайтесь )))))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот сейчас для эксперимента попробовал повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру на вдохе и выдохе, то есть без пауз. Все получилось. Повторял минуты две, дыхание ровное. Правда, повторял шепотом.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это называется волнообразное дыхание, или йоговское. И вы просто не можете отличить завершение выдоха и начало вдоха, если специально не наблюдаете. В тот момент, когда легкие уже практически пусты, до нижних их отделов, начинается самопроизвольное заполнение воздуха верхними долями легких. И так волной. Вы наверное прана-яму не изучали? 

Для чистоты эксперимента специально выдохните, молча . Сделайте задержку дыхания, чтобы точно не путать вдох и выдох. Теперь начните вдыхать и попробуйте на вдохе хоть что-то произнести! Вы почувствуете, что ваши голосовые связки на вдохе просто сомкнуты. Так устроен речевой аппарат. Иначе вдыхаемый воздух тут же будет выходить ))))  А надо давление в легких создать, - чтобы его вдохнуть внутрь )) Это физически невозможно - производить звуки речи в момент вдоха. 

В волнообразном йоговском дыхании вдох происходит быстро, за пару секунд, и вы их просто не замечаете в процессе воспевания.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Можно проще сказать: в те секунды, когда мы делаем паузы по время джапы, мы вдыхаем. 
Иногда вдыхаем  понемногу (еле заметая пауза), иногда полным вдохом (более длительная остановка до нескольких секунд).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Для чистоты эксперимента специально выдохните, молча . Сделайте задержку дыхания, чтобы точно не путать вдох и выдох. Теперь начните вдыхать и попробуйте на вдохе хоть что-то произнести!


Попробовал, все получилось. То есть я произнес слова именно на вдохе. Может быть, все дело в том, что я произношу шепотом? Вслух, громко, наверное, на вдохе не получится.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Тоже попробовал - тоже получилось  :smilies:  Но! Похоже что звук получается только за счет языка и губ, голосовые связки действительно не работают на вдохе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не наверное, а точно вслух не получится. 
А шепотом - да, получается. Шепот - ведь не голос, связки не задействованы. Нос вдыхает, и одновременно рот вдыхает. Вот только вдыхать ртом не очень полезно, а так, да, это реально.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тоже попробовала. Мне понравилось, что джапа льётся непрерывным потоком!
Получилось 3 мантры на выдохе и 1 – на вдохе (шёпотом).
С непривычки от такой "пранаямы" чуть голова закружилась :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Лет 10 назад наблюдали, как в Храме повторял джапу Маха–мантра прабху.
Он тогда ходил вокруг Туласи и повторял 1 круг вслух, а второй– в уме.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мне понравилось, что джапа льётся непрерывным потоком!


Мне тоже понравилось, но только если очень недолго. Пока нет объяснения, почему именно так советуется ачарьями (т.е. что же такое непрерывная джапа), я не рискну так делать. Носовая полость предназначена для подготовки (очищения, например) воздуха, поступающего в легкие. Так что с точки зрения медицины, вдох ртом -  это не очень-то здорово.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

С точки зрения йоги "дышать ртом - то же, что есть носом" .

Единственный вариант остаётся, -это на вдохе повторять в уме :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Очень интересно. Расскажите об это подробнее, пожалуйста.


Первый раз я услышал об этом от Пурначандры Махараджа, он ссылаясь на Дживу Госвами на одном из Одесских фестивалей говорил о непрерывности (оттуда же поток Ганги) повторения Харе Кришна, нарушать которую не следует ни чем. 

Во второй раз мне попалось обсуждение о повышение скорости повторения среди преданных, стремящихся читать больше кругов. Один преданный, повторявший в дни Экадаши 192 круга, поведал о том, что если все время читать на выдохе, рано или поздно придется резко вдохнуть, что оборвет плавное течение мантры и нарушит концентрацию. Он подробно описал процесс повторения на вдохе-выдохе, как единственно возможный способ увеличения скорости джапы без потери ее качества. 

Затем я узнал, что мой шикша-гуру Шрипад Аиндра Прабху, именно так и повторял свою джапу, а он повторял минимум 128 кругов.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Большое спасибо, Двиджати пуджака прабху. Да, концентрация заметно усиливается. Это очень-очень ценный совет. Спасибо Вам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С точки зрения йоги "дышать ртом - то же, что есть носом" .


Да, вспоминаю такое высказывание )




> Единственный вариант остаётся, -это на вдохе повторять в уме


Для меня тоже вдыхать ртом - не вариант. Но это тихое повторение и шепотом-то не назовешь, это почти беззвучное проговаривание, а на вдохе артикуляция продолжается, но без звука. Тогда и вдыхать ртом не придется. Когда повторяешь на вдохе в уме, потом легко переходишь на манаса-джапу. Так что это беззвучное проговаривание - как переход к устойчивому повторению в уме. При манаса-джапе концентрация самая хорошая, ничего не мешает.

Только вначале, когда нет сильной привлеченности именами, и ум вмешивается и отвлекает, манаса-джапа не рекомендуется. На нее переходят, когда ум вообще не отвлекается. Это я не вам, а вообще )

----------


## ilkonstantinov

когда есть искренность, помогать может, что угодно, если искренноти нет не поможет ничего

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> когда есть искренность, помогать может, что угодно, если искренноти нет не поможет ничего


Могли бы Вы дать рекомендации по поводу искренности? Искренне ли лично Вы повторяете Святое Имя?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Могли бы Вы дать рекомендации по поводу искренности? Искренне ли лично Вы повторяете Святое Имя?


К сожалению, в силу особенностей своей психики  не  смогу спокойно и развернуто ответить на ваш вопрос. Что могу..
Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии
Искренность — один из аспектов честности, правдивости, отсутствие противоречий между реальными чувствами и намерениями в отношении другого человека (или группы людей) и тем, как эти чувства и намерения преподносятся ему на словах.
На мой взгляд, искренность находится под произволом ума. В какой-то момент ты искренен, а в следующий уже нет…ум ушел. 
Ну бывает,  повторяю Кришна Кришна, а думаю ,  допустим о том , что кушать хочется  и нога чешется. Или вот,  я сейчас вдыхаю, произношу Кришна Кришны и выдыхаю, вдыхаю …и тд. Концентрация на дыхании получается. То есть на словах Кришна Кришна, а на уме совсем не то. Получается не искренне.
И потом ну не помню я , что бы Шрила Прабхупада или Господь Чайтанья учили, как-то специально дышать во время произнесения Маха Мантры , и говорили об особой важности этого момента.
Вот не верю я в то, что если как-то буду особенно дышать или сидеть, то снизойдет на меня благодать.
Йоги в своей медитации, они вот дышат по специальному, но прежде всего, они удерживают ум, концентрируясь на форме Господа, Параматме в их сердце. А дышат специальным образом для того, что бы прожить подольше, так как не хватает обычной коротенькой человеческой жизни на достижения их целей. 
На форме мне концентрироваться трудно, мне проще на изображении. Смотрю не отрываясь,  и соответственно  так получается , что обращаюсь непосредственно к этому изображению, получается, что зову Его, разговариваю с Ним. Иногда получается искренне. Главное для меня удерживать взгляд на изображении, чуть взгляд в сторону и все, мысли поплыли. Ну, в общем, я стараюсь.
Простите, что решил поделиться своим мизерным опытом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот не верю я в то, что если как-то буду особенно дышать или сидеть, то снизойдет на меня благодать.
_______________________________________________________________________________________

Может, и снизойдёт по милости Господа Чайтаньи :smilies: 

Мы тоже не о благодати беседовали, просто делились практическим опытом воспевания. Очень интересная тема!

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Для Гопи мешали моргания глаз при созерцании образа Кришны и они в своей любви и желании постоянно видеть Кришну замечали это и жаловались на это, обвиняя Брахму что он вообще создал веки которые периодически моргают и в это мгновение они не могут видеть Кришну. Для нас конечно моргания глаз, когда мы смотрим на изображение Кришны не проблема, ну не видим Кришну  долю секунды и ладно, не велика потеря. Также и в воспевании со временем появляется опыт и желание что бы маха-мантра постоянно звучала и тогда уже начинаешь обращать на те мгновения когда она не звучит, то есть вдох и т.д. Т.е. если хочешь постоянно слышать имя Кришны учись правильно дышать, хотя цель не дыхание конечно. Шрила Прабхупада учил воспеванию джапы своим примером. К сожалению в основном джапа Шрилы Прабхупады сейчас обработанные музыкальные треки (медленно но четко) . Но есть джапа реальная и по моим усердным вслушиваниям и прислушиваниям она там идет непрерывно во времени.      Двиджати Пуджака дас описал  подробности о которых мы только догадывались.

----------


## Сева

Простите, я так и не понял, в уме можно повторять или нет? Является ли повторение в уме авторитетным?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Простите, я так и не понял, в уме можно повторять или нет? Является ли повторение в уме авторитетным?


Да, повторение Маха-мантры в уме является авторитетным. 

фрагменты из книги Е.С.Шачинанданы Свами «Океан нектара Святого Имени» *Три способа воспевания*:


Согласно «Хари-бхакти-виласе», существует три способа воспевания Святого Имени. Все они приносят разные результаты.

1._Манаса:_ спокойное воспевание Святых Имен в уме.

2._Упамса:_ тихое воспевание, при котором звуки мантры слышны только самому повторяющему. Типичным примером упамсы является чтение Святых Имен на джапа-мале. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что повторение _упамса_ предпочтительнее повторения в уме, ибо так легче сосредоточиться на звучании мантры:
«Ум современного человека преисполнен тревогами и беспокойством, и ему трудно сосредоточиться на звуках Святого Имени. Поэтому, воспевая Святые Имена, следует контролировать действия ума. Повторяя громко, вы, по крайней мере, слышите Имя Господа и, благодаря этому, ваш ум обращается к Кришне. Это и есть медитация, концентрация уме на Всевышнем. Слыша Имя Кришны, вы, конечно же, вспоминаете о Кришне, поскольку между Его Именем и Им Самим нет разницы. Таким образом, тотчас приходите в соприкосновение с Кришной. Даже если вам вовсе не хочется этого, как только я произнесу «Кришна», вы будете вынуждены общаться с ним. Иными словами, один преданный вынуждает другого преданного помнить о Кришне. А какой толк в медитации? Скорее всего, во время нее человек будет думать о своем офисе, о своем доме, о своей собаке или кошке, только и всего».

3. _Вачик_: громкое повторение Святого Имени, которое могут слышать окружающие. Примером такого повторения является _киртан_.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Известно, что Харидас Тхакур, великий учитель Святого Имени, повторял ежедневно 192 круга _джапы_. 64 круга он повторял громко, столько же - тихим голосом, и оставшиеся 64 круга - в уме. 
В _"Чайтанья-Бхагавате"_ рассказывается следующая история: 
"Местные смарта-брахманы критиковали Харидаса Тхакура за громкое повторение джапы. Они говорили: "Харидас, зачем воспевать Святые Имена так громко? Писания рекомендуют повторять мантру в уме. Где сказано, что мантру следует произносить громко?"

Шрила Харидас смиренно ответил: "Произносить Святые Имена Господа громко следует потому, что они очищают душу неизмеримо больше, чем любая другая форма поклонения. Я не припоминаю, чтобы в священных писаниях осуждалось громкое повторение Святого Имени; наоборот, в священных текстах описываются те блага, которые оно дарует. В одном из писаний сказано: "Громкое воспевание Имени Господа Кришны намного превосходит повторение Святого Имени в уме"...": http://www.mantraom.ru/tri-sposoba-vospevaniya.html 


Когда юные ученики спрашивали Шрилу Прабхупаду, как им практиковать повторение Святых Имен, Прабхупада говорил: "Вы должны повторять громко. Так, чтобы слышали другие."

----------


## Геннадий

Так все таки можно ли повторять на вдохе шепотом? Как ни стараюсь, через рот воздух все равно немного попадет, вроде.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, попадает. Приходится выбирать,- либо внимательная джапа, либо *пранаяма*  :smilies: 
Мне кажется, Шрила Прабхупада не уделял никакого внимания дыханию во время джапы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху:*

Вопрос: Во время воспевания Святого Имени, повторения на джапа-мале, что слушать – свой голос, или голос духовного учителя, или джапу Прабхупады?

Ответ:Джапа? Вы должны слушать вибрацию, которую вы произносите. Голос духовного учителя или голос Шрилы Прабхупады – он как бы помогает нам создавать вибрацию и слушать ее. Не отвлекает, а помогает. Если вы отвлекаетесь во время джапы на джапу Шрилы Прабхупады, то это неправильно. Вы должны слушать свою джапу. Но джапа – это вибрация, куда будет помещен ваш ум, без каких-то особых размышлений. Именно погружение ума в трансцендентную вибрацию.

Трансцендентная вибрация создается при этих звуках, чередовании этих трансцендентных слов – (не торопясь произносит) Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Но джапа произносится быстрее раза в два, не так ли? И вы должны слушать просто вибрацию целиком. (произносит быстро) Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. И вы чувствуете, что вибрация создается. Она проникает и создает умонастроение. Не мысли в голове должны быть, а должно всплывать духовное умонастроение. А мыслей как раз и не нужно особо никаких для этого, нужна вибрация. Затем, когда умонастроение меняется, одухотворяется, начинают возникать мысли о Кришне, всплывать сами, из вибрации. Это джапа-медитация.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху:* 

Первое, если вы хотите улучшить джапу, индивидуальную медитацию, то есть воспевание святого имени индивидуально. Джапа – это негромкое повторение. И джапу нужно слушать внимательно, мы знаем об этом. Если вы хотите улучшить джапу, то повторяйте бодро, максимально быстро. Вот это первый совет. Потому что многие привыкают повторять расслабленно. Это труднее. То есть необходимо сосредоточиться, а для этого нужна определенная скорость джапы. Если вы повторяете расслабленно, это означает, что ум начинает вклиниваться между слогами, между словами. То есть начинает гулять, там есть пространство, понимаете, он еще может успевать гулять там. Такая тонкая вещь ум. Если же вы бодро повторяете, у него нет этой возможности, и концентрация у вас усиливается во много раз. Значит, главное – повторяйте бодро, быстро. 5-7 минут круг, быстро. Если уже в транс впадаете, там не важна скорость. Но до транса еще далеко.

Потом, внимательно следите, как вы перебираете бусы. Некоторые преданные, как выяснилось, не повторяют 16 кругов, потому что перебирают бусы быстрее, чем произносят мантру. Для этого вытащите четки из мешочка и смотрите на каждую бусину внимательно и 108 раз проконтролируйте каждое повторение. И вы увидите, что вы начинаете слушать звуки. Просто ум нужно вот так вот за шкирку взять и ткнуть носом несколько раз. Он почувствует вкус и остановится.

Есть несколько технических советов, которые я слышал, как этот ум всё-таки остановить на мантре. Но это внешние усилия. Например, есть видеосъемка, как Шрила Прабхупада повторяет на четках мантру, начитывает четки. Он повторяет так: вращает бусину и повторяет «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе», останавливается, «Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе». То есть пол-мантры вращает бусину, пол-мантры не вращает. И за этим следите. Если вы будете следить – будете слушать мантру. Это технический способ.

Есть другой способ, более сложный. Вы повторяете Харе Кришна мантру и считаете «одна бусина, вторая бусина, третья бусина…» И до 108 раз если досчитаете, то вы прослушали один круг. До 108, весь круг просчитать в уме, вместе с мантрой. То есть вы его, таким образом, приковываете к процессу.

Либо есть такой способ, вы делаете акцент в Харе Кришна мантре на одном слове. На первом «ХАРЕ Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе…» Потом акцент смещаете на второе слово «Харе КРИШНА Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе…» И, смещая акцент, по всей мантре так проходите. Вы должны следить за этим, правда? Ум очень сильно будет участвовать в процессе повторения.

Но это чисто технические вещи, это нужно для того, чтобы только «завести машину», как говорится. Это как стартер – «вж-вж-вж» – и потом она уже поехала сама, дальше это уже не нужно будет делать. Такие есть разнообразные приемы.

Есть прием древний. Вы перед собой ставите надпись Харе Кришна мантры. И, повторяя, смотрите. И на каждое слово вы должны смотреть глазами, которое повторяете. Вот так вот успевать – визуально, звуком и касанием. Таким образом, тоже концентрация усиливается.

Есть метод, когда нас сильно отвлекают окружающее, тогда можно закрыться с головой чадаром. И там повторять. Только не усните. Там есть опасность, что можно уснуть.

Итак, быть бодрым, бодро повторять мантру, и вот есть такие способы, как ум привлечь к процессу, остановить на процессе.


ВОПРОС:  При этом лучше сидеть или ходить?

ОТВЕТ:   Если вы умеете это делать – можете ходить или даже бегать. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати почти что бегал, когда джапу повторял. Он напоминал льва. Такая энергия у него была, что он как лев ходил. Ученики сразу все в стороны разбегались.

Но классически – это сидя. Но я никогда не сижу. Я постоянно сижу и так, на лекциях, поэтому не могу сидеть при повторении мантры. Сидеть для меня – это сейчас аскеза.

Нужно успевать проговаривать всё языком и слушать ухом. Всё, что требуется.

Фрагмент общего даршана, Иркутск 30.07.2011

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

> С точки зрения йоги "дышать ртом - то же, что есть носом" .
> 
> Единственный вариант остаётся, -это на вдохе повторять в уме


Согласно Шива Свародайи, шепот не считается дыханием!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Согласно Шива Свародайи, шепот не считается дыханием!


Что имеется ввиду? То есть вдох ртом при шепоте допустим и не считается вдохом? Или речь о другом?

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Да, вдох ртом при шепоте допустим и вдохом не считается, также, как и выдох. Т.е. во время шептания молитвы вы не тратите время, отпущенное на Вашу жизнь...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, вдох ртом при шепоте допустим и вдохом не считается, также, как и выдох. ..


Спасибо за ответ, Прабху!
Могли бы вы поделиться цитатой, а то я не смогла сама найти. Это важная тема, мне кажется.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Как дышать во время джапы важно, если вы двигаетесь, или находитесь в движущемся транспорте, при условии, что вы полностью погружены в воспевание. Но в этом случае Кришна в вашем сердце подскажет, как правильно дышать... Вы просто не станете дышать не правильно... Вся суть во внимательном воспевании. Эта тема самая важная.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кришна не подсказывает мне. Вы говорили о цитате из писаний. Если найдёте, напишите тут, пожалуйста.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

В книге Маханидхи свами "Гаятри" есть упоминание о связи дыхания и повторения гаятри-мантры. Шива свародаю пролистал, но не нашел... Извините.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

> Кришна не подсказывает мне. Вы говорили о цитате из писаний. Если найдёте, напишите тут, пожалуйста.


Если Вам нужна информация - я могу поделиться, цитат - нет. Методика помогает остановить ум, который УЖЕ должен быть относительно спокоен. В любом случае его необходимо потом направить на игры Кришны. Так проще его (ум) сразу направить на Них. Главное во время воспевания - внимательность, и есть тонкости.
    Если Вы воспеваете в уме, Ве должны во время вдоха, задержки, выдоха и задержки после выдоха укладывать ЦЕЛОЕ ЧИСЛО МАНТР.
   Это КРИТИЧНО для повторения в уме. Вслух можете повторять как угодно, но в общем смысл таков, что при прерывании мантры вдохом или выдохом вы невнимательны. Вот такой примерно расклад. Еще раз повторю, это мои реализации после прочтения многих книг и разных экспериментов при повторении, поэтому цитат нет. При повторении в уме благоприятно двигать языком и губами, как-бы повторяя, но не издавая звуков, тогда Вы будете укладываться в 7-8 минут. Если этого не делать, один круг растягивается на 15-20 минут. Если Вам поможет эта идея в Вашем повторении, благословите меня на дальнейший духовный рост.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Про остановку ума - во время задержки на полном выдохе делается уддияна, мула и джаландхара бандхи. Без фанатизма. Стараясь уложить целое количество мантр во вдох, выдох и задержку. Достаточно сделать три-четыре раза. Показателем будут открытые левая и правая ноздри одновременно. Тогда открывается сушумна и для Вас наступает настоящая сандхья.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

вдох согласно Према прадипы Бхактивинода Тхакура происходит за одну мантру - выдох две- задержка -четыре. Это начальный уровень. И можно увеличивать это соотношение до бесконечности. На вдохе благополучно повторяется шепотом - причем не отлично от шепота на выдохе, если приложить усилия.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Вся слава преданным, стремящимся чисто Воспевать Святое Имя! Нет СТРОГИХ правил воспевания Святого Имени, НО правила - ЕСТЬ! И искренние души, стремящиеся к Кришне в этой жизни - а не после смерти и не в других жизнях, стараются их соблюдать МАКСИМАЛЬНО возможным образом, чтобы получить как можно быстрее плод очистительного воспевания - НИШТХУ. Единственно На платформе которой можно стремиться к Бхаве. И правила чтения санскрита ПРАКТИЧЕСКИ В КАЖДОЙ КНИГЕ ПРАБХУПАДЫ - не просто так помещены. Если у тебя есть друг Сергей, а ты много лет с настойчивостью зовешь его Сергуй - как он будет к тебе относится? Да, Кришна знает, что мы имеем в виду. И поэтому через 40 лет после ухода Прабхупады никто толком и не знает, что такое "Сгущать Молоко"! Хотя в нормальной практике йоги неофит достигает ништхи за полгода, и лишь тогда действительно начинается эта самая йога! И следование правилам Воспевания в джапе и в киртане дают могущество процессу. Ибо Кришна видит, что мы стараемся. Знаете, что воспевание в уме джапы более могущественно, чем громко? Как полагаете, почему ачарйи рекомендуют громко и четко повторять свои круги? И за кем повторять? Ученик учится повторить за учителем. В точности. И когда учитель видит усилия и усердие ученика, он благословляет его, и Кришна проливает на ученика Свою милость - Он проявляется в повторении ученика в своей форме Шуддха Намы. Не надолго. Чуть - чуть. Но этого Чуть Хватает, чтобы навсегда разбить сердце ученика. И тогда ученик становится квалифицирован Воспевать Святое Имя. В уме, пока идет нама абхаса, и громко - когда является шудха нама. Ибо нама абхас который слушают другие живые существа приводит лишь к исполнению материальных желаний. И только Шуддха Нама способна дать слушающему ее Высшее сокровище Бхавы. Повторяете мантру маха прасаде Говиндэ? Помните, что она означает? ВЕРА В МАХА ПРАСАД, ГОВИНДУ И БРАХМАНОВ НЕ РАЗОВЬЕТСЯ В СЕРДЦАХ ТЕХ, ЧЕЙ ЗАПАС БЛАГОЧЕСТИЯ НЕ ВЕЛИК! Что же может быть большим запасом благочестия, как не желание порадовать Кришну СВОИМ ПРАВИЛЬНЫМ ВОСПЕВАНИЕМ!? Правильным - от слова "ПРАВИЛО". И это не просто запись где то там... Это - реальный инструмент достижения результата - правИло. Которым правятся наши несовершенства. И совершенство начинает ПРАВИТЬ бал.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Возникли вопросы по поводу повторения Джапы. 
> 
> 1) В сети можно скачать записи повторения Джапы возвышенными личностями такими как Шрила Прабхупада. Стоит ли повторять ее за ними? Стоит ли включать медитативную музыку на время повторения Джапы?


1. Я слышал две оригинальные записи джапы Прабхупады. Одна - это когда он быстро не ритмически повторяет вслух, иногда громче, иногда тише или совсем почти не слышно. А вторая запись - когда он повторяет ритмично, как будто стих читает - почти с одинаковой скоростью произнося каждую мантру.

Первый вариант джапы мне не очень нравится. Я как-то был на Вудстоке, фестивале, вместе с ИСККОН (Инрадьюмна Свами был лектором), и ощутил что такое повторение джапы вслух совместно в алтарной (хотя это было в помещении спортзала школы). Все повторяют каждый со своей скоростю, как будто пытаются перегнать друг друга. Мне странна эта гонка. Я конечно понимаю, что ученики ИСККОН, скорее всего, дали обет повторять не меньше 16 кругов, и поэтому нужно повторять быстро и применять разные техники ускорения джапы. Но лично мой учитель (Е.С, Бхакти Сундар Говинда Дэв-Госвами Махарадж), говорил повторять 16 кругов и более или хотя бы 4 круга (и совершать служение). 




> Ученик: Сколько кругов мантры ваш Гуру Махарадж просил своих посвященных учеников читать каждый день? Установил ли он какое-то определенное количество?
> 
> Шридхар Махарадж: Вообще он рекомендовал прочитывать 25 000 имен, 16 кругов мантры, ежедневно или по меньшей мере 4 круга. Тот, у кого не было работы, мог читать 100 000 имен, т.е. 64 круга.
> 
> Ученик: Стал бы Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур давать посвящение в Хари-наму тому, кто мог ежедневно повторять только 4 круга?
> 
> Шридхар Махарадж: Это в расчет не принималось. Формально нужно было считать круги, но твердо установленных норм не было. Он хотел, чтобы мы всемерно служили Господу под руководством вайшнава, потому что самое главное — это служение. Возрастающее количество прочитанных имен не гарантирует нам достижения цели, мы достигнем успеха, только если улучшим качество своего воспевания.
> 
> http://harekrishna.ru/biblioteka/sridhar/poisk/ch11.php


То есть даже во времена Бх. Сиддханты Сарасвати нужно было повторять хотя бы 4 круга. Кто мог повторять больше - хорошо, но это не обязательно. А 16 кругов - это рекомендация.

Лично я не представляю себе как можно повторять реально 16 кругов каждый день без исключения и тем более вслух.
Для важно не столько кол-во мантр, а сколько ощущение медитации во время джапы. Если есть такое медитативное состояние - то хочется повторять больше мантр.




> 2) Если повторять Джапу про себя (мысленно) - в чем будет отличие от повторения вслух?


Лично я вслух мантру вообще не повторяю (как джапу). Только в случае киртана - вслух. (Ну или когда просто с кем-то говорю о Кришне, то разумеется это будет вслух). 

Мне больше нравится повторение про себя. Да, я немного завидую тем, что может повторять вслух все свои круги, - так чтобы другие слышали - и родственники, и незнакомые и т д. Но это для меня слишком высокий уровень. Я повторяю просто для себя, и меня не беспокоит повторение ради даже родственников. Иногда я им могу что-то рассказать о Кришне или просто о Боге, но они не принимают. Поэтому повторять джапу специально перед ними не вижу смысла.

Мне кажется где-то было в Библии что фарисее служат Богу напоказ. Вот иногда кажется что повторять вслух может быть таким повторением. Что "вот я такой преданный - повторяю вслух - и вас очищу повторением". Нет, нам надо очистить хотя бы себя.

А для этого надо хотя бы поверить очищающую силу святых имен. Что имена Бога не отличны от Него, а значит что они могут очистить меня. Отсюда даже слово мантра - очищение ума. Но как это происходит? Мы зовём Кришну, Его энергию (Харе), и они должны нас очистить. Хотелось бы. Вслух повторять - чтобы очистить еще и других.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Вслух повторяется джапа при обучении - и при чистом воспевании. Нет смысла распространять намабхасу и тем более - намаапарадху.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> В толпу людей мирских не вмешивайся, но и фарисею не подражай, который делал все напоказ (прп. Антоний Великий, 89, 104).


зачем показывать всем, что вы читаете мантру? я не критикую Прабхупаду, - он тоже так делал, но просто не понимаю, зачем?

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> В толпу людей мирских не вмешивайся, но и фарисею не подражай, который делал все напоказ (прп. Антоний Великий, 89, 104).


зачем показывать всем, что вы читаете мантру? я не критикую Прабхупаду, - он тоже так делал, но просто не понимаю, зачем?




> Предостерегая Своих последователей от пагубного тщеславия, Иисус Христос заповедал делать добрые дела и молиться не напоказ, не с тем, чтобы люди видели это и хвалили.





> Некоторые крайне настроенные верующие восприняли предостережение Иисуса в этом отрывке как призыв отказаться от публичной молитвы вообще. В Писании есть много примеров публичной молитвы, праведной и искренней. Но публичные молитвы книжников и фарисеев носили ритуальный характер, были неоправданно длинными, со многими повторениями, а, главное, показными. И подобно лицемерам, жертвующим ради людской похвалы, напоказ молящиеся уже получают награду свою. Им нужна была награда только от людей, и такую награду они получали.
> 
> Ты же, когда молишься, войди в комнату твою и, затворив дверь твою, помолись Отцу твоему, Который втайне; и Отец твой, видящий тайное, воздаст тебе явно (Мф.6:6)
> 
> Как уже упоминалось, Иисус не запрещает молиться на людях вообще (ср. 1 Тим. 2:1-4). Но в данном случае Его цель — обличить фарисеев, книжников и других религиозных лицемеров.
> 
> Здесь Иисус говорит не о том, где надо молиться, а о том, каким должно быть наше внутреннее состояние. Если необходимо, говорит Он, иди в самое уединённое место, где тебя никто не увидит и у тебя не будет искушения молиться напоказ. Иди туда и затвори дверь.
> 
> Закройся от всех, чтобы твоё внимание принадлежало Богу, и помолись Отцу твоему. Сделай всё, чтобы отвлечься от себя и окружающих и посвятить своё время только Ему.

----------


## Ранчхор Рай дас

Бхаджан - личное служение, которое проводится не публично. Киртан - совместное воспевание. Джапа же читается в обществе преданных с целью научить и - научиться... Когда эти цели не преследуются - то джапа - часть бжаджана...

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Джапа же читается в обществе преданных с целью научить и - научиться... Когда эти цели не преследуются - то джапа - часть бжаджана...


самое интересное происходит когда преданный повторяет Харе Кришна мантру вслух вне общества преданных. Да, возможно это такой "киртан" - проповедь, но непреданные обычно этого не понимают. Также как на харинамах бывают люди, которые критикуют открыто воспевание Харе Кришна. Точно также люди могут критиковать преданных когда те воспевают вслух. Я веду к тому что есть даже оскорбление такое - давать святое имя непреданным:



> Десять основных оскорблений:
> ...
> 7. Давать Святое Имя людям, не имеющим веры и потому не готовым принять его.


Если не принимает во внимание мнение других людей, непреданных, и так продолжать читать мантру вслух, то потом появляются такие анекдоты вроде (мой любимый - ):



> Поступил кришнаит из глубинки в московский ВУЗ. Поселили его в общежитии. Через полгода приезжают к нему родители. Осмотрели комнату, где он живет. Все, вроде, нормально. Спрашивают:
> 
> - Ну что, сынок, тебя эти карми здесь не обижают?
> 
> - Нет. Хотя соседи попались - не дай бог!.. Вот здесь, на соседней кровати, спит мой однокурсник. Идиот полный. Карми, что с них возьмешь! Одним словом, он каждую ночь вскакивает и начинает кричать не своим голосом... Я с ним не общаюсь, не беспокойтесь.
> 
> А вот на этой кровати спит другой наш сосед. Этот еще не лучше. Поднимается посреди ночи и начинает биться головой об стенку . Сумасшедший, наверное.
> 
> - Сынок! Бедненький! Как ты в таких условиях живешь?!
> ...

----------

